# Northeast of Brazil: eight seaside capital cities!



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Some more pics of Aracaju:*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Some more pics of Natal:*


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful cities.


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

More pics would be nice... :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread...any updates?..


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

*Maceió, capital of the State of Alagoas*

*Ponta Verde Beach*









*Scroll to the right >>>>>>>>*









*Port of Maceió*
1.









*Canals of the Mundaú Lagoon*









*Panoramic view of Maceió*









*Sundown in Maceió*









*Pajuçara Beach*


















*Jatiúca Beach*









*Aerial view (2010)*


















*Maceió International Airport*



















Photos:
Some of them are mine. 
Others: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054763
http://www.alagoasbytonicavalcante.blogspot.com/


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

*More photos of Maceió*

*Jatiúca Seafront*









*Lagoa da Anta (Anta's Lagoon)*









*One of the many hotels in Maceió*









*Praia da Avenida (Avenida Beach)*



















http://www.alagoasbytonicavalcante.blogspot.com/


----------

